
Apple's Kernel Programming Guide - of
https://developer.apple.com/library/content/documentation/Darwin/Conceptual/KernelProgramming/About/About.html
======
carlosrg
The Revision History shows that Apple is not really interested anymore in
people doing kernel programming.

